# Gates of Lodore permit?



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

How difficult is it to get drawn for a Gates of Lodore text in late August early September time frame?

I am going to attempt to get one next year for this time and wanted to know what my odds of success are. Is this likely to occur or is it really a pipe dream to hope to get one. As an example Cataract its hard getting one in June but you can generally pick up a later season permit not to hard.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Lodore is a pretty coveted permit. Generally hard to get from April 1. thru Oct.31 as it is dam controlled and water is reliable in the fall time when other runs are super low.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

So its really not any easier to get a late season permit compared to any other time then. So you really need a lot of people to submit to do it. Ok its good to know going in that getting drawn is not likely.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

There are more people applying for summer permit dates, but they also lower the number of launches per day late season. Probably not August, but definitely in September/October so its still hard. Coupled with it being a great late season trip due to Flaming Gorge releases its still very popular.

That said, you may have an easier time by trying to get a cancellation. Not super common in August, but September and October they start to pop up. I just got one for later this week by keeping an eye on the Rec.gov site. The down side is that they are a usually fairly last minute, so it can be hard for those who's life requires a few months notice.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

Jdsampsonite said:


> So its really not any easier to get a late season permit compared to any other time then. So you really need a lot of people to submit to do it. Ok its good to know going in that getting drawn is not likely.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Several years ago your odds of drawing an August trip were much higher than for May-July. Up until the lottery was switched to Rec.gov, the NPS actually showed on their web site, previous years statistics for number of applications for each day, for several previous years lotteries. I looked on their website for the data but couldn't find it. Aug always had much fewer people applying. You may want to call the river office and ask if they still compile that data.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow found the Q& A page for the trip and they have 7000 applicants for 300 trips. That is not a lot of trips and a lot of applicants. I also saw that they said 30% of the trips end up getting canceled so I can see how that would be a good way to go if you are fairly flexible.


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck in the lottery. Obviously odds are not in your favor. Start to check for cancellations on a daily basis immediately after the lottery is drawn, multiple times a day, as cancellations pop up randomly. Keep the faith and keep it up even if you feel it's hopeless- it's not.
Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement I will just have to see how many people I can drum up to submit for the permit. Then post on mountainbuzz and see if I can tag along on another trip.


----------

